# Actually proud of myself kaytool



## andro (22/11/14)

a friend gave me a lathe.....is ancient but free so why not . And i ve been playing around today for the first time with delrin and make myself a kaytool to open the kayfun and reqch the coil withouth spilling juice . Not pretty but work .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

That's awesome @andro! Nice one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

@andro that is  clever !! Bro . What a good idea . Hell I am going to make one aswell

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

How does it work if I may ask ?


----------



## andro (22/11/14)

Does this make sense ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (22/11/14)

Plug it into the chimney from the bottom . Unscrew the deck and take the full deck and chimney off. Juice kept with the bar inside the o ring . When u finish reverse

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Aah now I get it thank you !


----------



## andro (22/11/14)

U need to machine at the same size as the chimney and for the first 10 mm just a bit more to be able to plug the chimney in . Symple as that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

andro said:


> U need to machine at the same size as the chimney and for the first 10 mm just a bit more to be able to plug the chimney in . Symple as that


Going to give it a try with aluminium


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/11/14)

Mass production!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Going to give it a try with aluminium


I would as well . But got a crash course on it on friday and today was the first time i used it . Will wait a bit before i try with metal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

andro said:


> I would as well . But got a crash course on it on friday and today was the first time i used it . Will wait a bit before i try with metal


Metal is also easy just go a bit slower and take smaller cuts . If you could make it out of plastic then you will be fine with aluminium . It is when u go to stainless steel that things get a bit tough . Then spesial tool tips and good cutting fluid comes into play . I am fortunate to have a small cnc machine at home aswell . Use to make my own parts for my rc cars . 

Now I like to play with a 3d printer but I am still no good with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

